# Sự Khác Biệt Giày Da Xuất Khẩu và Giày Da Việt Nam



## thanhmai2501 (16/10/18)

*Giày da với đàn ông luôn là một biểu tượng của của đẳng cấp và là một sản phẩm thời trang có giá trị cao. Tuy nhiên trên thị trường hiện này giày da có rất nhiều mức giá khiến nhiều người hoang mang. Thế thì sự khác biệt ra sao giữa một đôi giày da xuất khẩu có giá hàng triệu hay hàng chục triệu và một đôi giày da phổ thông có giá vài trăm nghìn? Là một nhà sản xuất giày da hàng đầu, chuyên gia công cho các hãng giày nước ngoài, và cũng sản xuất riêng cho thị trường trong nước, Marco Alfredo xin phép có những phân tích như sau.*

Loại trừ ra dòng giày bình dân có mức giá dưới 500,000 đ vì giày bằng da thật với mức giá này rất khó có được một sản phẩm chất lượng. Với mức giá này giày có thể chỉ là da PU, hay da PU, Simili phối trộn với 1 ít da thật, hoặc da lưu kho quá hạn. Marco Alfredo sẽ đề cập đến dòng giày công sở, giày da Việt Nam sản xuất với mức giá từ 600.000 đ cho đến dưới 1.000.000 đ. Với mức giá này, bỏ qua giá trị về thương hiệu, chỉ nói về giá trị sản phẩm thì người mua sẽ được sở hữu một đôi giày da thật, đế dán keo, độ bền từ 06 tháng cho đến 2 năm tuỳ chất lượng nhà sản xuất và môi trường sử dụng của khách mua giày.

Với mức giá từ 1.500.000 đ trở lên cho đến vài chục triệu là phân khúc giày da cao cấp, giày da xuất khẩu, giày da hàng hiệu nhập khẩu. Ở phân khúc này chất da sẽ là từ dòng da cao cấp nhất của Việt Nam hay nhập khẩu từ Ý, Pháp, Ấn Độ, thậm chí là Trung Quốc với độ dày và vân da tự nhiên hoặc da xử lý in vân cực đẹp. Công nghệ sản xuất giày sẽ là những công nghệ hàng đầu thế giới như Goodyear, Mckay. Đế giày sẽ là những dòng đế đẳng cấp như đế da, đế cao su phối da, đế Dainite cao su thiên nhiên, đế Dainite cao su siêu nhẹ… Độ bền của dòng sản phẩm này là từ 3 năm, 5 năm, thậm chí 10 năm tuỳ thuộc người mua bảo dưỡng giày.




​Nhìn sơ qua thì hai đôi giày, đôi bên trái là giày da Việt Nam còn đôi bên phải là giày da xuất khẩu, không có nhiều khác biệt. Tuy nhiên đôi giày da Việt Nam có giá 800.000 đ còn đôi giày da xuất khẩu có giá 4.000.000 đ, vì đâu có sự khác biệt quá lớn như vậy?

*Về da giày:*
+ Giày da VN sử dụng dòng da cao cấp hàng đầu của Việt Nam cho chất da dày đủ để đục lỗ tạo kiểu tuy nhiên đó vẫn là dòng da split, in vân da. Da nội địa VN bị ảnh hưởng bởi trình độ thuộc da, cộng thêm áp lực về giá cả nên thường mỏng và không đẹp như da nhập khẩu. Da của dòng giày VN là da nhuộm hẳn màu đen hoặc nâu lên da cho độ bền màu cao hơn nhưng đồng thời bỏ đi tính đẳng cấp của da thật.

+ Giày da XK sử dụng dòng da nhập khẩu từ nước ngoài, nơi có nguồn da và công nghệ thuộc da tốt. Da sử dụng đa phần là dòng da Full-grain hoặc Top-grain cao cấp, dày hơn, đầy đủ các lớp da biểu bì cho độ thoáng khí cao hơn. Nhờ ưu thế dòng da cao cấp nên việc tạo khối, đục lỗ cũng sắc nét hơn, nhìn chi tiết sản phẩm đẳng cấp hơn hẳn. Một điểm tạo nên giá trị đẳng cấp của dòng giày da xuất khẩu Marco Alfredo đó chính là việc phủ màu cho da được làm thủ công. Lên màu từ một đôi giày da mộc (màu trẳng, ít hoá chất, ít hại môi trường và sức khoẻ người sử dụng) sau đó đánh xi phủ màu. Nhờ thế nghệ nhân làm giày có thể đánh xi tạo màu loang patina, lên màu phối Spectator. Ngoài ra khi sử dụng qua thời gian dài, chỉ da thật cao cấp sẽ lên màu đậm đen (lên màu patina tự nhiên) ở một số vùng da.

*Về công nghệ sản xuất*
+ Giày da VN sử dụng công nghệ dán keo truyền thống nên độ bền phụ thuộc nhiều vào chất lượng keo sử dụng, mật độ phủ keo của thợ khi sản xuất. Công nghệ này ít tốn kém và không đòi hỏi nhiều máy móc hay thợ có tay nghề cao. Ngoài ra khuôn giày ở VN đa phần dòng khuôn tròn, mũi dẹt, nên cảm giác cho người sử dụng khá bình thường.

+ Giày da XK sử dụng công nghệ sản xuất hàng đầu thế giới Goodyear hoặc Mckay. Không cần nói đến độ bền vượt trội do sử dụng nhiều lớp đế, may chỉ, đóng đinh chứ không dùng keo làm công nghệ liên kết. Những dây chuyền công nghệ này rất đắt tiền và nhập khẩu từ Châu Âu về, thêm vào đó khuôn giày đa dạng được đối tác chuyển giao trực tiếp nên cảm giác đối với người sử dụng rất đặc biệt. Một cảm giác giày sản xuất riêng, êm ái, ôm khuôn chân.

*Về đế giày*




​+ Giày da VN sử dụng dòng đế sản xuất hàng loạt, đổ khuôn đúc ra. Đơn giản, nhanh chóng tuy nhiên lại có tính thẩm mỹ kém.

+ Giày da XK được sản xuất với nhiều dòng đế khác nhau. Cao cấp như đế da, tiện dụng như đế phối cao su, bền bỉ như dòng đế Dainite. Từng loại đế phù hợp với từng yêu cầu sử dụng. Thêm vào đó, đế giày XK sản xuất theo từng dòng khuôn nên đôi giày sẽ có độ hoàn thiện cao hơn rất nhiều.

*Marco Alfredo* - Giày Tây Nam Cao Cấp, Áo Sơ Mi Công Sở Thời Trang & Phụ Kiện




​Địa chỉ:

*365 Huỳnh Văn Bánh F11 Q Phú Nhuận TPHCM*
27A Hoàng Diệu, F10 Q Phú Nhuận, TPHCM
M1-M6 Tầng B1, Trung Tâm Thương Mại Royal City, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội

Website: giaymarco.vn
Fanpage: facebook.com/giaytay.bespoke


----------

